# Again,SORRY I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS LOADED.



## Davey Jones (Apr 7, 2014)

How many stories like this do we have to keep reading,another young life gone.....so senseless.
 Question now is who owns this handgun?

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...ticles/cfn/2014/4/7/man_shot_in_head_in_.html


----------



## RCynic (Apr 7, 2014)

Involuntary manslaughter.

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2014)

Who owns the handgun is a very valid question.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 8, 2014)

This ignorance about guns is a product  of parents and schools trying to shield their children from guns instead of teaching them.

When they get older they become exposed to guns and , being teens or young men, they are not going to admit they don't no a thing about guns. They've seen them in movies, what's more to know? right?

I got a BB gun when I was 8 years old and was given my first shotgun for Christmas when I was 12. I knew even before then to always check t make sure a gun was unloaded whether I was holding it or someone else was. I also knew to never point a gun (loaded or not) at another person unless I intended to shoot that person. 

Many deaths have been caused by ignorance. Like the skydiver who took his video camera but forgot his parachute. Or the bungee jumper who securely tied the bungee around his body but forgot to tie the other end.

In those cases nobody blamed the parachute or the bungee. 

What difference does it make who owns the gun?


----------



## RCynic (Apr 8, 2014)

rkunsaw, exactly right. I'm an NRA certified instructor in Home Firearm Safety and basic Pistol. I do this because I want people to know how to safely handle and store firearms. It's really VERY simple, much simpler than safely operating an automobile (which BTW is part of the reason why fatal automobile accidents so drastically out number fatal firearms accidents).

BUT, I cannot force people to take safety courses. I know some in the firearm community don't like being forced to do anything when it comes to gun ownership (that's another topic) but I would like to see mandatory safety training for anyone owning or using a firearm. It's a simple thing. For those of you who don't know....

1. Always keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction
2. Always keep the gun unloaded until ready for use (self defense guns are treated a bit differently)
3. Always keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.

For kids the Eddie Eagle program says:
If you see a gun
1. STOP!
2. Don't touch!
3. Leave the area and get an adult immediately.

The most common refrain in a gun discharge accident is always, "I didn't know it was loaded". Think this way, ALL guns are ALWAYS loaded, ALL the time.


----------



## Justme (Apr 8, 2014)

If guns for protection purposes were illegal as in the UK, then maybe there wouldn't be so many gun tragedies!


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 8, 2014)

1. STOP!
2. Don't touch!
3. Leave the area and get an adult immediately.

 Obviously this kid was never told about this,so again its the parents fault for not locking that weapon up?
This kids life is forever change because of his stupidity and incidents like this will continue just about every week in the U.S.

update:Austin Jones, 19, of Sanford, was arrested in connection to the shooting and  charged with manslaughter.  

Read more: http://www.myfoxorlando.com/story/2...-from-head-injury-in-accidental#ixzz2yJ2JE1d6


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with Rkunsaw and RCynic.  My parents never had guns in the house when I was a kid, but other people I visited did.  I learned at a young age to respect guns, and to handle them only with the supervision of a knowledgeable adult. 

 I didn't fire any guns until I was an adult, and learned more about them and safety tips, many are just common sense.  I agree they should not be played with, and always treated as if they're loaded. 

 There has been a long history of gun ownership in America, especially by those who lived in rural areas.  The guns in the home, both pistols and rifles, were loaded and ready to use at any time, for protection, etc.  The children learned at a young age to respect them and how to  properly use them.  That is what's missing in today's society, responsibility for one's own actions.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 8, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> This ignorance about guns is a product  of parents and schools trying to shield their children from guns instead of teaching them.
> 
> When they get older they become exposed to guns and , being teens or young men, they are not going to admit they don't no a thing about guns. They've seen them in movies, what's more to know? right?
> 
> ...



Ditto Rk, I got my bb gun about the same age, then my boyfriend in Junior High taught me how to handle & shoot his hunting rifle.  I remember learning NEVER point the gun at anyone as well.  I don't think it's all about "shielding" children as just laziness.  Sorry, if anyone gets offended, don't mean to do that, but I have met too many people with kids that don't teach them common manners, let alone how to handle a gun, or anything about guns.  It's hard to teach a child anything when you don't spend any time with them.

With that said, there are a lot of excellent parents out there.  And yes, I agree, there are those that do try to "shield" kids from the world. denise

PS While they are teaching kids how to work a Math equation, why not throw in a class on "how to handle and shoot a gun"?  I mean guns are here to stay.  What about some "self-defense" courses?



RCynic said:


> rkunsaw, exactly right. I'm an NRA certified instructor in Home Firearm Safety and basic Pistol. I do this because I want people to know how to safely handle and store firearms. It's really VERY simple, much simpler than safely operating an automobile (which BTW is part of the reason why fatal automobile accidents so drastically out number fatal firearms accidents).
> 
> BUT, I cannot force people to take safety courses. I know some in the firearm community don't like being forced to do anything when it comes to gun ownership (that's another topic) but I would like to see mandatory safety training for anyone owning or using a firearm. It's a simple thing. For those of you who don't know....
> 
> ...



Oh right on RC, didn't see this until I answered RKs, amen to the classes!!  Never heard of Eddie Eagle, way good!!  I remember being taught about "blasting caps" when I was in school.  That's how I was taught by my grandpa, as well as my brother (10 years older then I).  Glad to have you out there!! denise



Davey Jones said:


> 1. STOP!
> 2. Don't touch!
> 3. Leave the area and get an adult immediately.
> 
> ...



That's right, so the solution isn't to take the guns away from responsible people.  Ignorance is a disease, and the worst kind of ignorance is that which is chosen denise



SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Rkunsaw and RCynic.  My parents never had guns in the house when I was a kid, but other people I visited did.  I learned at a young age to respect guns, and to handle them only with the supervision of a knowledgeable adult.
> 
> I didn't fire any guns until I was an adult, and learned more about them and safety tips, many are just common sense.  I agree they should not be played with, and always treated as if they're loaded.
> 
> There has been a long history of gun ownership in America, especially by those who lived in rural areas.  The guns in the home, both pistols and rifles, were loaded and ready to use at any time, for protection, etc.  The children learned at a young age to respect them and how to  properly use them.  That is what's missing in today's society, responsibility for one's own actions.



This is excellent, thank God we have folks with common sense.  There are STILL plenty of rural areas with children being raised, and hopefully taught.  We had to know how to defend our livestock (if we were lucky enough to have any) as running into rattlesnakes etc.  denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Never touched a firearm before or after Uncle Sam handed me that M16.  At least I learned the right way to keep it safe . . . or dangerous as the case may be ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, you never even had a "Red Rider BB Gun" TG?


----------



## RCynic (Apr 8, 2014)

Justme said:


> If guns for protection purposes were illegal as in the UK, then maybe there wouldn't be so many gun tragedies!


Have you compared violent crime statistics per capita in the US and UK relative to firearm ownership? If you have, I'm surprised you'd make such a comment. This is just one example from the Wall Street Journal, but there are many more supportive of this including scholarly studies from John Lott and Gary Kleck for example.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424127887323777204578195470446855466

In fact, two of the most recent in the US we're done by CDC and Harvard University, at the request of President Obama, who is very much anti-gun. Both of those studies came back with exactly the opposite results Obama was hoping to support his gun control efforts, and have been largely neglected because their findings are not popular with prevailing political sentiment in Washington.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Wow, you never even had a "Red Rider BB Gun" TG?



Nope.  I did have a couple of squirt guns . . . oh, and cap guns and made rubber-band guns.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Nope.  I did have a couple of squirt guns . . . oh, and cap guns and made rubber-band guns.



Oh man, you guys and your rubber-bands, ooochee, ouchee  I suppose you pulled girls braids & pony-tails too:what:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh man, you guys and your rubber-bands, ooochee, ouchee  I suppose you pulled girls braids & pony-tails too:what:



Never!  I was raised to be a gentleman and still am.  BUT, I did shoot a lot of flies with those rubber bands!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Never!  I was raised to be a gentleman and still am.  BUT, I did shoot a lot of flies with those rubber bands!!!



You never teased a girl??  Well, probably best if so, since one guy pulled my hair one too many times on a schoolbus and I punched him right in the eye!  I didn't plan it, it was an involuntary reaction.  Well if you've had your hair pulled, over and over, on about a 10 mile bus trip, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You never teased a girl?? Well, probably best if so, since one guy pulled my hair one too many times on a schoolbus and I punched him right in the eye! I didn't plan it, it was an involuntary reaction. Well if you've had your hair pulled, over and over, on about a 10 mile bus trip, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.



Problem today if you did the punch,you would be charged for assult and your parents would have to come and get you at school......ohhhh boy


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Problem today if you did the punch,you would be charged for assult and your parents would have to come and get you at school......ohhhh boy



Maybe so, but I would still punch him, then take my chances in court.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 10, 2014)

The song.
 I did not know the gun was loaded. Was written after a woman who shot her boy friend . Allegedly said in court.
I did not know the gun was loaded.
She was the last woman to be hung in Great Britain.
Yes I do know her name.But with respect to family members still living I have not said it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 10, 2014)

According to this she did know the gun was loaded and admitted she meant to kill him. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruth_Ellis


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You never teased a girl??  Well, probably best if so, since one guy pulled my hair one too many times on a schoolbus and I punched him right in the eye!  I didn't plan it, it was an involuntary reaction.  Well if you've had your hair pulled, over and over, on about a 10 mile bus trip, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.



I got the girls' attention by making them laugh rather than causing them physical pain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

Someone raised you right


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Someone raised you right



They were a bit too strict about it but . . . yeah.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> They were a bit too strict about it but . . . yeah.



and mine weren't strict enough.  Seems there must be a happy medium, I haven't seen it though.


----------

